

Bring me the head of Adam Croot - mikecane
http://www.paulplowman.com/blog/?p=15

======
wheaties
Poor guy. This, however, is absolutely comical from an outside perspective. I
can only imagine some marketing rep fuming at this Adam "hacker" who has so
maliciously stolen their links that their newly hired developer created
specifically for a very valuable client...

~~~
benatkin
There seem to be laughs all around. "Lolz" from @undefined at the emails he's
getting, some amusement I detected in this blog post, and pained laughs from
hackers at the incompetence of twitter and that they continue to be extremely
popular in spite of it.

------
processing
Somebody sent him an email re: their photobucket account...

<http://pastebin.com/z9xgRQg9>

That's a solid response.

------
RickFromSA
Vaguely reminiscent of the Jerry Taylor of the City of Tuttle vs. Johnny
Hughes of CentOS, the episode in which a default CentOS Apache page replaced a
previously running site and hilarity ensues via email.

<http://www.centos.org/modules/news/article.php?storyid=127> and
<http://www.theregister.co.uk/2006/03/24/tuttle_centos/>

------
sdurkin
"Did you really name your son Robert'); DROP TABLE Students;--?

Oh yes, little Bobby tables we call him."

~~~
nollidge
That's from XKCD: <http://xkcd.com/327/>

~~~
alnayyir
Thank you for performing that public service (no really). I hate it when
people (and I'm not saying the GP is guilty of this) parrot other people's
content as though they came up with it.

~~~
brianpan
To be fair to sdurkin, the comment was in quotes.

~~~
MartinCron
Yes, the quote marks are _half_ of the whole "quote + attribute" thing.
Sdurkin was so close!

~~~
ithkuil
citation injection attack...

------
CitizenKane
This reminds me of an excellent story of a college student who got a verizon
vtext account and chose the address null@vtext.com

As you might imagine, he ended up getting a lot of debugging messages sent to
his phone. It definitely underscores the importance of having proper error
checking and debugging facilities set up.

You can read the full story here [http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Mobile-and-
Wireless/Whos-Reading-Yo...](http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Mobile-and-
Wireless/Whos-Reading-Your-Cells-Text-Messages/)

~~~
wheaties
I would have changed my name. It's funny to be a producer trying to reach many
and have a flaw benefit you, it's not being a consumer and stuck with a lot of
noise.

------
timcederman
Reminds me of all the email held to ransom at donotreply.com. Site is gone
now, but story is here -- [http://consumerist.com/2008/03/the-man-who-owns-
donotreplyco...](http://consumerist.com/2008/03/the-man-who-owns-
donotreplycom-knows-all-the-secrets-of-the-world.html)

------
protomyth
Didn't something similiar happen to one developer of open source webservers
(lighttpd maybe). I remember reading a story about someone accusing them of
hacking.

~~~
antonios
Most probably you're talking about the developer of thttpd:

<http://www.acme.com/software/thttpd/repo.html>

~~~
ashearer
There was a parallel case a few years later with CentOS. (Not strictly a web
server, of course, but it was the branded default Apache page that led to
hacking accusations.)

<http://www.centos.org/modules/news/article.php?storyid=127>

------
aaronbrethorst
Bummer, <http://twitter.com/null> is suspended. I was hoping for more of the
same.

~~~
jauer
Nice. So they suspended a user instead of fixing their problem. Stay classy
Twitter.

~~~
leftnode
They could have been a spammer as well and had their account blocked for that
reason.

------
petercooper
How the fsck is this Adam Croot's fault? Twitter can't clamp down on all
accounts that used reserved words from every programming language. It's the
third party services that are in the wrong by requesting stuff they _know_ is
not required.

~~~
jleader
Is the error in the 3rd parties' code, or in Twitter's @Anywhere API that the
3rd parties are calling? The article isn't clear, though it sounds like the
3rd parties are calling the API with bad data, and the API isn't checking its
inputs. If so, then both the 3rd parties and the Twitter API are at fault.

